# 2008 Halloween Calendar



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Last year we did the 2007 calendar.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5488&highlight=calendar+2007

Thanks to all for submitting pics. Yes it was late coming as I planned this well after Halloween.
This year, we have fine tuned it to get it done on time. Yes, my user name has changed since then, it was Hauntedwoodsong, but im still building this 2008 Halloween calendar!
Last year there were som problems with pics we wanted, so keep this in mind if you would like to submit your photo's and be in it.
Pic taken tips.
1. turn off the date stamp on ur camera...no pics with date stamps will be used.
2. use a tripod for max. quaility, especially at night.
3.dont submit photo's off the internet, send me the original file from ur camera. This was the biggest problem last year, as people were sending awesome pphoto's in but just sent a link to there site. We need the original file to adjust it for print quaility.
4. submit ur pics to [email protected]
5. dont submit any pics unless from ur haunt for 2008, no old ones please.
6.when submitting pics, be sure to include, name or haunt name if you would like, i require at least city and state to accompany pic's in the calendar.

I'll post the full 2007 calendar soon, unless someone beats me to it, hint, hint.
So u guys can see. Thanks again to all last year.
Also, looking like they may be cheaper this year. Last year a lot went out, and zero profit was made, it was something to help the haunt community.

-johnny


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Cool, not shure if my haunt would be good enough to go into it thought.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Spookkid said:


> Cool, not shure if my haunt would be good enough to go into it thought.


just capture some good shots spookkid, and submit them.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

im trying to get pics from last years calendar. oneone got links to the pics post em!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We are in and should have a better camera by then


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Cool, I'll send some when I take some good ones!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Does the goodies ever end around here????
I am excited to submit, would be honored to be used and .....oh.... wait, that doesn't sound very good does it? 
Well, you know what I mean!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Shack - count me in. Any limits on the resolution??


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, I will submit also, my haunt should be better this year.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dont you mean your name use to be Johnny_933  lol I'm be sure to get this years too! Probably wont submit lol Me and camera's don't get along lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Dreadnight said:


> Shack - count me in. Any limits on the resolution??


minium 200 dpi on the photos. the bigger the better.
i'll post exact requirments soon.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

this is cool....can't wait to see pics of last year's calendar.

so who's got 'em?????


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> Dont you mean your name use to be Johnny_933  lol I'm be sure to get this years too! Probably wont submit lol Me and camera's don't get along lol


You silly girl!!!! I have some great shots of you! 
If I submit, it will be of the "Halloween Version"....and not "me" in it!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Scareshack. I don't have any pics of last years other than the page proof you sent me. The calendar turned out great - I know it was a lot of work for you but definitly worth it in the end. I have mine up at the office just in case not everybody knows I'm a Halloween nut! LOL! 
Looking forward to this year's. Here's the pic from my page.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> You silly girl!!!! I have some great shots of you!
> If I submit, it will be of the "Halloween Version"....and not "me" in it!


No really I can't work em very well nor do I like them


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice shot Uruk-Hai!

So does everybody just kinda take some pics of their haunt then submit and from there a pic is chosen for each month? That's awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My haunt isn't up to snuff yet, but I would like to buy a calendar when they come out.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Same here DT! Doubt if any of my pics would be "worthy", but boy would I love to have a calender in my office right above my desk to look at everyday!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

When do pics need to be submitted?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Start sending them in around Halloween. Calendar is geared towards the home haunter.

Last year, there was a few that got a whole month, whilie a bunch of other got a mix of pix put in.

The calendar from last year has seince been deleted, but I will get some pics up soon from it.

Submit pics in jpg or psd format.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

TIP:
Be sure to have the Date/Time stamp turned OFF when taking pics. Last year there were some awesome pics, that had the time stamp in them that werent used for that reason.

U dont need an awesome haunt to particapte, just a real good shot of something.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Mind if we photoshop the pictures a bit to touch them up, but still leave them in a LARGE format?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Mind if we photoshop the pictures a bit to touch them up, but still leave them in a LARGE format?


thats ok, just send the original as well in case theres an issue with pic. Any pic that gets used, gets send back for ur final approval before going to print.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

ScareShack - ever find the pics of last year's calendar?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

OK, I had some downtime at work and took some shots of the 2007 calendar. ScareShack did a fantastic job putting everything together, It must have been a lot of work but it turned out GREAT!! I'm sure the 2008 will be just as good.

Here they are the pics... (other months to follow)


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

More pics...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

And still more...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That looks awesome! I guess i'll try to put in a pic


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice pics. That looks like a kick @$$ calendar. 

Did ScareShack do all the graphic work on it - inset photos/titles/etc? If so, Very well done ScareShack!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Nice pics. That looks like a kick @$$ calendar.
> 
> Did ScareShack do all the graphic work on it - inset photos/titles/etc? If so, Very well done ScareShack!


Thanks........pics were submitted...I did the rest of the work and added the rest and did any changes needed to get it to go to print.
This year will be way better by far.............

So get them pics in!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Remember:
send pics to: [email protected]

Send original pic, the bigger the better.
Include the following info to accompnay pic....Name, haunt name, screen name,
city and state...not all all required at least city and state though.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

this is cool, I hope I can get some good pics in - I missed out on this last year somehow. Too bad my little sister (aka my photographer) won't be here w/ her 10mp SLR like last year.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Nick.dont miss out this year..grab a few good pics......send them in.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Because of nasty little "hoodlums", I'm holding off till the day of to put all my stuff out - which I will then take pics of. Will it be too late to submit pics after Halloween?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Because of nasty little "hoodlums", I'm holding off till the day of to put all my stuff out - which I will then take pics of. Will it be too late to submit pics after Halloween?


not at all..this year the deadline is 11/05.so take em and get them in. last year there was no deadline and it got all goffed up on the release date.
So this year were sticking to the deadline to get them out in time.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks SS.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Uruk-Hai said:


> More pics...


Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

UPDATE:
You guys may start sending your pics in . Send them to:
[email protected]
Please include any of the following...name, screen name, haunt name,
Location is required(city/state).

Remember, please send original picture file. Do not send web pics, example= links to pics on your website.

Do not add text to your picture, if altering photo.

Make sure your date and time stamp are turned off in your camera so it doesnt show on photo. Some can be removed, but last year there were some great pics ruined by this feature.

Have fun, and dont think, your photos arent good enough...send them in!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool maybe another pic of mine will get in..
thanks..ill be gettin a calendar again too


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I know some of u guys are set-up. Start Sending Your Pic's In.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone submitted pics yet?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Has anyone submitted pics yet?


yes, pics are already coming in. take ur time, get the right pictures, then send them in.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

now that the Big Day is gone, im sure lots of you guys got some great pics.
E-mail them to me at [email protected]
I want to try and include as many as possiable so send them in.
For more info. go back to page 1 of this thread.
Thanks to everyone who has sent in pics already and I will update you shortly.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Heres one for you... Its the 2008 lineup BodyBag Inflatables!!!! only 300 balloons and your Breathe are needed!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

please send all pictures to:
http://[email protected]


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I would like to say Thank you to everyone for sending in your pictures so far.
.
I have recived numerous e-mails saying that "I dont think my pics are good enough".
.
Just keep them pictures coming in.
.
Thanks again!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

did 'ya get mine ?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

NickG said:


> did 'ya get mine ?


sure did, thanks again.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Scareshack, if you think any of my pics here at http://digitalnecropolis.com/halloween are worthy I'll be happy to submit the original unaltered (size) versions.

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I am trying to send you some SS. (We'll see if my mail is working right.)
Pick out what you want, if any okay


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thanks again everyone. keep sending them.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Im extending the deadline 1 more day.
So get your pics in by Friday, by midnight.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Have you received a lot of pics so far SS?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Have you received a lot of pics so far SS?


sure have.and hope to get more. so keep em coming.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

OK...the deadline has passed....but theres a few late commers sending them, so if you need to still send those pics in, lets get them in now!

Special thanks to everyone for sending your photos in. If you havnt been contact, that does not mean your photo isnt beging used.

for more info on the calendar you can go to:
http://scareshack.com/news.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just e-mailed it the to you. I wasn't going to send anythingthis year, but then I saw your post and I figured what the heck.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I sent you four pictures, in two emails.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bryce and mike, just got the pics...thank you.
check them later> light a fire under the azz's and u guy's wake up!...lol
fell free to join the rest of the last minute people sending in pics.....
this is great.keep them coming....but keep in mind deadline has passed.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I just saw this post and I am glad you are still taking photo submissions. I just emailed in 3 of mine. Thank you for putting this together ScareShack. I can't wait to buy the calendar.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

dionicia said:


> I just saw this post and I am glad you are still taking photo submissions. I just emailed in 3 of mine. Thank you for putting this together ScareShack. I can't wait to buy the calendar.


Thanks Dionicia. You will really enjoy the calendar.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

what do they usually cost? I'm trying to figure out how many I might need to buy...let's see there's the office - gotta have one there; and the kitchen - need one there for sure; oh and work - cuz ya gotta have a calendar at work; and the bathroom - just because; and my living room - for constant admiration of the holiday; and..........................................................


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

hey scareshack was woundering if you got my photos? i sent them on the first of november. 

thanks cqedens137


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well hoping Im not to late I tried 2 times to send pics one sent back and other wouldnt go out ..so iam trying to send with only a couple at a time that you can pick out of


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ss you got mine?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hawkshill.cost will be around 14.99

cqedens137,Lilly and Pyro, pretty sure I got the pics....will double check.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scareshack, you may want to post the IDs of teh pics you got from to stop other questions of arrival.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

SS, did you need any of my other pictures?

-TM


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Scareshack, you may want to post the IDs of teh pics you got from to stop other questions of arrival.


Sickie, I would but the list is very very long of pics submitted.
I will be posting a list of what pictures were used though once, it's all completed.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

With all of the pictures, you should put together a photo album of everyone's haunts too. That would be a cool piece for the coffee table.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Are The Calendars Done Yet


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

dionicia said:


> With all of the pictures, you should put together a photo album of everyone's haunts too. That would be a cool piece for the coffee table.


Thats a good idea. Im sure johnny would love to make some more money off of us.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

are the photo albums done yet


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL. If only Monsters were this easy to create.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

pyro said:


> Are The Calendars Done Yet


Your killing me Manny! Ask me that on the 15th! LOL.

On a serious, note, im on schedule for the date, give or take a few days.

During this weekend, I will post a few months from the '08 calendar and additional information.

COMING SOON ! REAL SOON !

If your good, perhaps a loved one will stock your stocking with one for X-Mas!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

But Johnny I want it NOW:googly:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> But Johnny I want it NOW:googly:


Demanding, huh! now I think ill make ya wait.lol
I said coming soon! really it is...u will love it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hmm rochester thats only about 4 hours away as the elky flies


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Heres a quick picture. I cropped them way down to not show it all.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

On a side note SS I just noticed on the bottom of your website, you have 40 days until Halloween??? I just excited for Halloween as the next lost soul but I think you might be jumping the gun.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for using my pics. I'll be sure to pick up a couple.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

how much and where do i get one of these calenders


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

The Shadow said:


> how much and where do i get one of these calenders


Ordering info coming real soon.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

MORE MORE!!! I need more PICS!!! Come on johnny help a haunter out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

5 more days------


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Is the calendar ready yet?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

dionicia said:


> Is the calendar ready yet?


yes.it was done back in december. heres the info:
http://scareshack.com/news1.html


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the gravekeeper's workshop could use a calendar... 

Are they still available?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wandererrob said:


> I think the gravekeeper's workshop could use a calendar...
> 
> Are they still available?


Yes, they are still available. You can go to
http://www.scareshack.com/news.html

for order info.


----------

